# Downhill v. Enduro



## amd241997 (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm somewhat new into the world of competitive mtb and I really would like to get into DH and/or enduro racing. I don't have a whole lot of money as far as purchasing a bike is concerned so your feedback is highly appreciated. I was mainly wondering if you could use a DH bike for enduro or vice versa. Could I just buy a general DH bike like the Giant Glory and just swap out the double crown forks for singles if I want to ride enduro? Or if I purchased a so-called "enduro bike" could I throw some dualies on there for DH? I just want to make sure I use my money wisely when purchasing somewhere down the road, because, again, I'd like to ride both styles, but with one bike. Again, your feedback is really appreciated.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

You'd be better off just going with an enduro or all-mountain bike. DH bikes aren't made for climbing, although its not impossible to do it with one. It just wouldn't be fun. DH bikes are made to be shuttled up and ridden down. Many DH racers use enduro bikes for DH races, so they're more than capable of handling most DH rides.

Whats your budget? Because enduro bikes can get up there in price.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

Yep, people have won or placed in DH races on Enduro bikes. You can ride all but the gnarliest of DH courses on a good 6" all-mountain bike with good geometry. 

I ride my Specialized Enduro at bike parks and on DH runs and such all the time.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Used my Cannondale Gemini and Reign X1 as a park/shuttle/lift/mini dh bikes with no problems so yes an enduro/all mountain bike can handle the dh punishment.

And to answer the dual crown question, yes you could do it but may run into the warranty thing. I did it with the Gemini and had no problems.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

If you have to choose one, choose an enduro bike. DH bikes are not suitable to pedaling, it can be done but it's far from your best option. 

Let me ask, have you ridden either type of race or either type of bike? What do you see yourself actually participating in regularly? For most people racing is a side activity and if you're just going to go out and ride your bike you'll probably want an enduro/trail/AM/whatever the hell you want to call it bike over a full on DH rig.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

zebrahum said:


> If you have to choose one, choose an enduro bike. DH bikes are not suitable to pedaling, it can be done but it's far from your best option.


Yeah, DH bikes are probably the one trick pony of the bike world. Most any bike can be used for a wide range of purposes, but the DH bike is pretty much only used for DH scenarios. Put another way, I'd way rather ride a trail bike down a DH course once in a while than pedal a DH bike down a trail. Unless you are only going to be running DH courses (which is probably a bad idea anyway since you're just getting started), having only a DH will severely limit your riding options.


----------



## owensjs (May 21, 2009)

Another thing to consider is whether or not you have lift accessible trails in your area, or someone to shuttle with. If not, I wouldn't even remotely consider a DH bike. If your budget allows it, opt for a good spec'd trail/am/enduro bike. It'll be a better all purpose option.


----------

